# Popper und große Wobbler???



## Sailfisch (3. November 2004)

Hallo Kollegen,

die meisten von Euch sind ja mittlerweile über meinen anstehenden Malediventrip informiert. Noch eine Frage diesbezüglich: Woher bekomme ich günstig Popper und größere Wobbler?

Besten Dank bereits im Voraus.  #6


----------



## Ansgar (3. November 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Sailfisch,


Wobbler kannst Du ja auch in Deutschland bestellen - Shimano (HAV Versand) vertreibt doch noch die Rapalla's oder? Der Sliver oder die grossen Magnums sind eigentlich das non-plus-ultra. Popper kriegst Du in Deutschland wohl kaum die Dinger die Du brauchst. 

Ich habe evtl. ein paar gute Links in OZ/US fuer Dich - pm'se mich einfach an, wenn Du Interesse hast. Aber mal generell: wird das nicht allmaehlich zeitlich ein bisschen knapp mit der Bestellung?

Und was ist denn aus dem billig kaufen vor Ort geworden, wolltest Du doch erst machen, oder?

Also, as usual all the best 
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (3. November 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

@ ansgar 
das mit dem Kauf vor Ort gilt auch noch. Dachte nur es kann nicht schaden einige schon jetzt zu erwerben.
Jetzt mach mich aber nicht schwach, es sind noch drei Monate. Ich lebe doch nicht nach 5-Jahresplänen. Oder meinst Du es ist tatsächlich schon zu spät für eine Bestellung.
Über Links würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Ansgar (4. November 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Hi Sailfisch,

irgendwie hatte ich in Erinnerung, dass Du Ende diesen Monats fahren wolltest?! Muss das irgendwie durcheinander gekriegt haben...
Okay, wenn es noch drei Monate sind kein Thema. 

Ich pmse Dir gleich ein paar Links durch - wie gesagt OZ/US. Kannst mich dann ja mal wissen lassen, wofuer Du Dich entschieden hast. 

Die Idee schon ein paar Popper vorher zu kaufen halte ich fuer sehr sinnvoll - man weiss ja nie, was einen dann vor Ort erwartet...

Also, as usual all the best
Ansgar


----------



## ullsok (5. November 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Hallo Sailfish,

vor Ort erwartet dich ein großer Karton voller Surface Bull Replicas (Technics) zum halben Preis wie hier - du kannst dir daher den Popperkauf hier sparen. Kauf die lieber eine Stella oder Saltiga


----------



## Sailfisch (5. November 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Besten Dank für Eure Mühen!  #6  #6  #6 

Wenn noch jemand weiß wer Wobbler oder Popper zu verschenken hat möge dies mitteilen.  :q  :q  :q


----------



## wodibo (8. November 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Bei den Wobblern kann ich Dir den swimming von Rappala in 24 cm und blau empfehlen. Mit dem hatte ich auf Sri Lanka die besten Erfahrungen :m


----------



## Sailfisch (8. November 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Wobblern kann ich Dir den swimming von Rappala in 24 cm und blau empfehlen. Mit dem hatte ich auf Sri Lanka die besten Erfahrungen :m



Besten Dank #6  #6  #6  Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar! Sollte ich nichts darauf fangen, so schicke ich Dir die Rechnung!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## wodibo (8. November 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Besten Dank #6  #6  #6  Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar! Sollte ich nichts darauf fangen, so schicke ich Dir die Rechnung!  :q  :q  :q



Nööö ne, Du kannst mich aber einladen und dafür zeig ich Dir wies geht :q :q :q
Ich hab mir ein 2 Meter langes Stahlvorfach (inzwischen gibts ja den amerik. Draht) gebastelt. Ist gut falls mal ein Hai Hunger hat :m


----------



## Sailfisch (8. November 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Nööö ne, Du kannst mich aber einladen und dafür zeig ich Dir wies geht :q :q :q
> Ich hab mir ein 2 Meter langes Stahlvorfach (inzwischen gibts ja den amerik. Draht) gebastelt. Ist gut falls mal ein Hai Hunger hat :m




Sollte es nicht richtig hinhauen, dann schicke ich Dir ein PN und Du mußt halt kurzfrist rüberfliegen.  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Big Fins (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Oh ja, Du brauchst ein passendes Vorfach. Es gibt da diese neuen Nylon/Perlonvorfächer|kopfkrat  die von Fischzähnen nicht mehr durchbissen werden können. Ein gutes Stahlvorfach (Rolle + Hülsen) sollte aber auch gute Dienste tun.
Was die Popper angeht, würd ich Dir raten dich vor Ort einzudecken, die Malediven haben da mehr Auswahl und sicher bessere Preise als hier in DE.
Es gibt ja hier fast nur Popper von Yo-zuri, die sind zwar nicht schlecht, gibt aber bessere. 
Rapala natürlich wie erwähnt Magnum, Sliver und SuperShadRap in 14cm.
Aber da gibt es ja auch noch andere, zB von Yo-zuri die sind auch OK.
Ich würd aber nicht zuviel kaufen, bringt nicht viel. Zwei ( gute ) Farben von verschiedenen Modellen reicht eigentlich schon. Am besten und bewährtesten ist der Redhaed, Roter Kopf mit weißen Körper fast unschlagbar. Außerdem Makrelennachbildungen gehn auch sehr gut, na wirst schon was finden.


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> na wirst schon was finden.


 Na das wollen wir doch hoffen!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Big Fins (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

schau Dir mal die an:
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/lure/top.htm
einfach mal so zum staunen :m


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> schau Dir mal die an:
> http://www.plat.co.jp/english/lure/top.htm
> einfach mal so zum staunen :m



Einfach nur der Hammer.  #6  #6  #6


----------



## walhalla (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Hi Sailfisch,

Bei Wobblern rate ich Dir zu dem Bonita von Yozuri oder dem Tuna Hart ( baugleich mit dem Bonita. Nimm auch nicht zu gross, mittlere Groesse ist am Besten und wenn noetig, dann die Haken wechseln.Die halten einfach laenger als die Rappala.Ich wuerde auch eien Saillure von Iland Lure mitnehmen...super Allroundkoeder auch bei langsamer Schleppfahrt.

Gruess
Matthias


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

@walhalla
hast Du zufällig eine günstige Bezugsquelle zur Hand?


----------



## Dorschrobby (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Sailfisch, wirst Du nervös  . Send Dir mal ne Pn, bestell dort den Katalog.

So Material bekommst Du auch übrigens in KA im Angelladen.

Bye
Dorschrobby


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				Dorschrobby schrieb:
			
		

> Sailfisch, wirst Du nervös  . Bye
> Dorschrobby


Klare Antwort: Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :q  :q 
Flatfischer hat eben in einem anderen Thread seine Eindrücke geschildert. Hört sich alles wirklich gut an. 
Dank für die PN


----------



## Big Fins (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Zeig Dir mal meine noch recht kleine Auswahl an "Urlaubswobblern & Co".
Noch nix dolles, aber mein Plano ist ja ziemlich klein :q


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Zeig Dir mal meine noch recht kleine Auswahl an "Urlaubswobblern & Co".



Da spricht der von einer kleinen Auswahl.  #d  #d  #d   :q  :q  :q


----------



## mattes (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Hallo Sailfisch!
Bin neu im Anglerboard aber nicht ganz unwissend.Bei großen Wobblern schließe ich mich Wallhalla an. Neben den Yozuri Bonitas sind auch die Braid Marauder zu empfehlen ( sind fast gleich ). Rapalas halten nicht lange , besonders bei Wahoos ( mein Lieblingsfisch) wenn du Pech hast sind die Dinger nach 2 Fischen kaputt und die Haken kannst du auch vergessen, die musst du jededmal zurückbiegen. Die großen Marauders haben Einzelhaken mit Wirbel ich selbst bin davon sehr überzeugt ( interessant wäre für mich wallhallas Meinung ).Für diese Lures ist Charkbait in den USA eine gute Adresse, du hast die Dinger innerhalb von 10 Tagen zu Hause.


----------



## Karstein (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Hallo Mattes,

herzlich willkommen hier im Anglerboard!

Wooow, und hast gleich deftige Detail-Infos für uns parat - vielen Dank gen Büsum!

Viele Grüße aus Berlin

Karsten


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sailfisch!
> Bin neu im Anglerboard aber nicht ganz unwissend.Bei großen Wobblern schließe ich mich Wallhalla an. Neben den Yozuri Bonitas sind auch die Braid Marauder zu empfehlen ( sind fast gleich ). Rapalas halten nicht lange , besonders bei Wahoos ( mein Lieblingsfisch) wenn du Pech hast sind die Dinger nach 2 Fischen kaputt und die Haken kannst du auch vergessen, die musst du jededmal zurückbiegen. Die großen Marauders haben Einzelhaken mit Wirbel ich selbst bin davon sehr überzeugt ( interessant wäre für mich wallhallas Meinung ).Für diese Lures ist Charkbait in den USA eine gute Adresse, du hast die Dinger innerhalb von 10 Tagen zu Hause.



Willkommen an Board und besten Dank für Deinen Rat!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## mattes (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Hallo Sailfisch!

Anfang der Woche ist meine Bestellung von Charkbait angekommen u. a. habe ich mir den neuen Blade Runner von Braid bestellt der ist aus VA , ich werde ihn nächsten Monat testen. Ich bevorzuge eigentlich immer Wobbler ohne Tauchschaufel ( Ausnahme Hydro Magnum von Yozuri), denn die Schaufel ist immer sehr anfällig.Ich habe schon nagelneue Rapalas gehabt die nicht liefen, da hat alles rumbiegen nichts gebracht .
Gruß Mattes


----------



## walhalla (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Schliesse mich der Meinung von Mattes an, bezueglich der Tauchschaufeln ...habe ca 30 kaputte Rapalla Magnum zu Hause rumliegen, dagegen hat mein Bonita schon ca 200 Wahoo und Tuna Attacken ueberstanden letztes Jahr und laueft immer noch....also ohne Tauchschaufel besser und absolut unzerstoerbar sind die Iland Lures ...entweder an der Oberflaeche schleppen oder mit Hilfe von grossen laenglichen Bleien oder Tauchschaufeln tief laufen lassen....uebrigends , auf den Bahamas werden mit Abstand die meisten Wahoos auf tielaufende Lures wie z.b Iland Lure Ilander gefangen und nich mit Wobblern. Grund ist Wobbler ca eine Hook up Ratio von 50% , tieflaufende Lures mit scharfen Einzelhaken ca 75%.

Matthias


----------



## Big Fins (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Ja genau, Bonita, kam nicht mehr auf den Namen, hab zwei davon in meinem Sortiment ( die grünen/goldenen mit Streifen ) siehe Bild. Sind aber etwas schwierig zu bekommen in DE, gibt nur wenige Händler mit noch weniger Auswahl :c .
Ja Rapa. Magnum sind wirklich sehr anfällig, da aus Holz gebaut aber schlecht laufen wäre mir neu, na man lernt nie aus  .
Yo-zuri baut ja alle Wobbler aus klaren Kunststoff mit innenliegender Farbe und bleiben deswegen auch immer gut in Schuß und günstiger sind sie auch noch, diese Japaner :m .
Haken kommen bei auch immer gleich runter und werden bei Bedarf dann mit "Tuninghaken" versehen, zB Owner Stinger. So muß ich auch keine teuren Unmengen davon kaufen.
Bonita


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Die Yo-zuri´s bekommt man auch in Deutschland. Allerdings ist der Preis kein Geschenk. http://www.europe-yacht.de/shop.html/


----------



## Fishbuster (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Hier gibt es die grossen Popper, Wobbler und noch mehr preiswert und meist auf Lager:
Fa. Giesler, Marsberg am Diemelsee, Telf: 0 29 92-90 83 09 von 8-12 Uhr u. 14-18 Uhr,
Samstags von 6-16 Uhr, Sonntags von 7-16 Uhr. Extra top Zeiten für Angler.
Der Insider Tipp für Sportfischer vom Sportfischer. Petri Heil


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Gibts da eine Homepage?


----------



## Ansgar (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Moin,

nochmal ganz kurz zum Thema WobblerPopper hatte ich Dir (Sail) ja schon mal ne Link - Liste zugeschickt mit Anbietern)

Stimmt natuerlich, dass Braidrunner und Bonita haltbarer sind als Rapala. 
Zum werfen sind die groesseren Modelle aber nichts mehr - und so hatte ich die Frage verstanden. War aber vielleicht ein Missverstaendnis von meiner Seite? (Zum Schleppen gibt es ne ganz neue Range von Optionen - das muessen ja keine Wobbler sein! Und kostenguenstig ist auch sonst Bait zu trollen...)

Insbesondere muss man bei den Braidrunnern und Bonita noch beachten, dass diese in der Regel bei recht hohen Geschwindigkeiten geschleppt werden (>7Knoten), dass vertraegt sich mit anderen Lures oft nicht - da muessen alle Lures in dem pattern drauf ausgerichtet werden.

Nur fuer Info, kostenguenstiger als Braidrunner sind Javelin Lazers und kostenguenstiger als Bonitas sind Giant Tremblers von Halco oder bibless Lures von River2Sea...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## felix181 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				Dorschrobby schrieb:
			
		

> Sailfisch, wirst Du nervös  . Send Dir mal ne Pn, bestell dort den Katalog.
> 
> So Material bekommst Du auch übrigens in KA im Angelladen.
> 
> ...


Kannst Du mir die bitte auch schicken?


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Guckst Du unter www.melton.com


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> nochmal ganz kurz zum Thema WobblerPopper hatte ich Dir (Sail) ja schon mal ne Link - Liste zugeschickt mit Anbietern)
> 
> ...



Richtig bemerkt Ansgar, da lag ein Mißverständnis vor. Es ging mir durchaus auch ums trolling! Ich habe jetzt beschlossen, keine Wobbler und Popper heir zu kaufen. Meine Mitfahrer meinen Sie hätten genug Material. Im Übrigen bin ich nach meinem Mexicourlaub auch auf einem Naturködertrip! Da fischen die nämlich fest ausschließlich mit Naturköder und von Maledivenfahrern habe ich jetzt gehört, daß das da auch gut funktionieren soll.
Ic bin jetzt zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, daß ich wohl nicht alles was ich gerne möchte mitschleppen kann! Das gibt schon ein Platzproblem. Also warten wirs mal ab.


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Yepp,  was die Haltbarkeit des Braidrunner und der Bonitas/Marauder angeht gibs keine 2 Meinungen.
Aber ich ramme hier mal nen Pflock für die Fängigkeit des Rappala Magnum CD.
Super Köder. #6 
Das sind meine Erfahrungswerte, die ich auch am Maratua-Atoll gemacht habe.
(Bericht ist noch under constructiuon…)

Deswegen wird der Magnum  ja wirklich weltweit überall gefischt. Und von den Kosten kriegt man 2 Magnums für den Braidrunner, den ich nicht so toll
finde.
Na wenn ein 30Kg Wahoo drangehangen hätte, wäre Meinung sicherlich anders.

Denn Braidrunner  werde ich mal zum Pilken nach Norge schleppen… |supergri 

Was die Schleppgeschwindigkeit angeht ist  der Braidrunner  5 inch über 7 Knoten nur mit flachen Anstellwinkel einigermaßen schleppbar.
Der Marauder kann dagegen etwas mehr ab.

Zum andern ist der Magnum schlanken Schwarmbeutefischen sehr ähnlich, und vielleicht deswegen so erfolgreich? Wer weiß? #c 

R.R. |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind meine Erfahrungswerte, die ich auch am Maratua-Atoll gemacht habe.
> (Bericht ist noch under constructiuon…)



Wir warten schon gespannt! Also, gib Gas!  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Ansgar (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du unter www.melton.com




Hi Sailfisch,

nein, das ist der falsche Link. Der richtige waere gewesen

www.meltontackle.com

No worries & all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Ja, genau, Rausreisser schreib schneller!!! )

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Sailfisch, ich hoffe Naturkoeder heisst nicht lebendes Bait (am besten noch durch die Augen angekoedert, so wie in Australien ueblich  :c ) - das finde ich nicht so schoen... Tut auch irgendwie nicht Not, wo man die ganzen Kunstkoeder hat...

Aber: richtige Entscheidung, man kann nicht alles mitschleppen...


----------



## Big Fins (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Das Problem an Meltontackle ist bloß wieder der Strafzoll hier in DE.
la liegt man insgesammt bei fast 35%, ob sich das lohnt?
Bei Onlineshops aus Japan, Australien oder Malyasia sollte es den Strafzoll eigentlich nicht geben, weiß jemand genaueres?


----------



## Jetblack (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Strafzoll (in Höhe von 14% im Dezember) für Warenlieferung aus den US werden von der EU zur Zeit für folgende Warengruppen (TARIC Code) erhoben:
9507 20 10   - Angelhaken, nicht montiert 
9507 30   - Angelrollen 

Weitere Artikel sind meines Wissens nicht betroffen.


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau, Rausreisser schreib schneller!!! )
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar
> ...



Zunächst: Sorry für den falschen Link!

Zum Naturköderfischen: In Mexico haben wir mit toten Meeräschen geschleppt. Andere Erfahrung habe ich bis dato nicht!


----------



## Dorschrobby (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

felix181, auf der Melton Seite kannst Du denen ihren Katalog ordern, kostet nix, auch keinen Strafzoll  .
Haben einen Laden in Anaheim, wenn Du jemanden kennst der nach Californien düst, kann der auch für dich was mitnehmen. Ist nicht weit von Disney. Nur nicht ins Handgepäck mit Ködern |supergri   .


----------



## mattes (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Hi Sailfisch!

Sicher sind Rapalas fängig,ich selbst habe früher nur Rapalas benutzt aber wie es im Leben so ist lernt man ja nie aus. Auf dem Boot mit welchen ich zum Wahoofischen gehe wird in der Regel mit 5-6 Ruten geschleppt und mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 7-8 Knoten, da muß die Schaufel eines Rapalas 100% stimmen aber leider ist dem nicht so, habe ich oft genug erlebt. Wir schleppen mit verschiedenen Lures aber am fängigsten hat sich im letzten Urlaub der Iland Pro in blau weis und Braid Marauder 10,5" 18oz in black orange erwiesen
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Sailfisch (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Ist doch wirklich sehr interessant, wer welche Erfahrungen gemacht hat. 

Wenn ich allerdings all die Wobbler mitnehmen will, so muß ich entweder warten bis Male mit einem Airbus A 380 angeflogen wird ( den ich dann allein chartern müßte ) Oder ich muß einen Frachter mit ca. 50.000 Brt. nutzen.  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## mattes (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*

Das ist nun einmal das Leid eines Anglers. Bei mir werden die Koffer auch immer schwerer. Meine Frau schüttelt nur noch mit dem Kopf. Angefangen bin ich mit einer Rute und Rolle und nun bin ich bei vieren plus Zubehör. Im übrigen werden Angler so und so schlechter behandelt als andere Sportler. Bei Condor z.B. hast du als Taucher oder Golfer 30kg frei nimmst Du ein Schlauchboot bis 30kg mit kostet das 40 Euro aber Angelgerät soll mit 16 Euro pro kg zu Buche stehn. Da kommt eine utopische Summe zusammen!

Gruß Mattes


----------



## thom (14. November 2008)

*AW: Popper und große Wobbler???*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Ja genau, Bonita, kam nicht mehr auf den Namen, hab zwei davon in meinem Sortiment ( die grünen/goldenen mit Streifen ) siehe Bild. Sind aber etwas schwierig zu bekommen in DE, gibt nur wenige Händler mit noch weniger Auswahl :c .
> Ja Rapa. Magnum sind wirklich sehr anfällig, da aus Holz gebaut aber schlecht laufen wäre mir neu, na man lernt nie aus  .
> Yo-zuri baut ja alle Wobbler aus klaren Kunststoff mit innenliegender Farbe und bleiben deswegen auch immer gut in Schuß und günstiger sind sie auch noch, diese Japaner :m .
> Haken kommen bei auch immer gleich runter und werden bei Bedarf dann mit "Tuninghaken" versehen, zB Owner Stinger. So muß ich auch keine teuren Unmengen davon kaufen.
> Bonita



Hey,
welche Größe von den Owner Stinger Haken würdet ihr für Popper in der Größenordnung von 100-150g empfehlen? Sollte für Big Game Poppern auf GT´s und Thunfisch sein!
Am besten mit stabilen Sprengringen befestigen, oder?
Bin da etwas unsicher!


----------

